# Makita 14.4v Battery Charging Issue



## teagueAMX (Nov 30, 2008)

Got a new 14.4v NiMH battery for my Makita cordless drill. It worked great and now I'm attempting to charge it. It charges quickly but doesn't take a full, deep charge.

I repeatedly on/off cycled the charger and it will begin charging again but with the same result. I've opened up the charger and using my autoranging multimeter I checked the voltages and it reaches 14.4v quickly and then discontinues charging.

I'm thinking it must be a battery memory issue so I've repeatedly charged and discharged the battery a couple of times same result. I even adjusted the small pot in the unit to ramp up the voltage to between 15v-16.2v for short periods of time. Still no deep charge.

I've considered modifying my car battery charger, but I'm concerned the auto battery charger will attempt to supply too many amps. Have even considered constructing a trickle charger just to slowly force more juice into the unit. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

check ebay for another battery.


----------



## teagueAMX (Nov 30, 2008)

The battery is no good? What do you think happened to it?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

it failed.........


----------

